
Review: Asus ZenBook UX305 - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/review-asus-zenbook-ux305/?mbid=social_fb
======
satai
The review is pretty realistic.

I use UX305 with Arch as my "procrastinate, err code, in coffeeshop" machine
and it is a great notebook for the money. The keyboard with no backlight is
main issue (for me). And the sound sucks.

------
wiggumz
I wonder if the bios is locked to prevent installing Linux.

~~~
satai
Ubuntu 15.04 ins some daily build version installed without any bios changes
(everything, I have tried worked like a charm). Arch needed to disable secure
boot (that should work in any Win8 labeled machine). Some things (GPU sleep)
needed a bit of thinkering.

